# How old are you?



## interestedin (Jan 10, 2016)

I hope it's okay to open a poll corresponding to another thread:

Why is opera unpopular with middle aged people?

Members of this opera forum, assuming you go to the opera or listen to opera at home: How old are you?

Edit: Of course it is okay to answer anonymously and/or in public.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm 54..............


----------



## interestedin (Jan 10, 2016)

I'm 2.9 decades old


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

I'm old enough to know better and too old to care!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Well, I'm retired - go figure!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

132 and counting


----------



## interestedin (Jan 10, 2016)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> 132 and counting


Your counting method seems flawed


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

33, barely.

And like all Gen Y-ers, my favourite opera composer is Meyerbeer.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Turned 31 last July.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

interestedin said:


> Your counting method seems flawed


I was born December 22, 1883 in Paris and died November 6, 1965 in New York but still counting...........


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

I am "don't like opera" years old.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> I was born December 22, 1883 in Paris and died November 6, 1965 in New York but still counting...........


And you always *will* count, mon chou! :tiphat:


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2016)

A lot of grey hair and 67


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Traverso said:


> A lot of grey hair and 67


Crumbs! And I thought you were a young un!


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2016)

I am an angry old man


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Traverso said:


> I am an angry old man


About the avatars?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Ingélou said:


> And you always *will* count, mon chou! :tiphat:


Merci Ma petite chou :wave:


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2016)

Pugg said:


> About the avatars?


No ,it is my stubbornly nature,that's why I have chosen this forum name.I play the traverso and I am frequently transverse.

I am a dreamer,always was,I take nothing for granted and find my greatest pleasures in classical music.
Because I have a realistic view of the state of the world I am pessimistic but that has something to do with my high hopes.:tiphat:


----------



## interestedin (Jan 10, 2016)

Traverso said:


> A lot of grey hair and 67


Lucky you. If I become 67 I will not have a lot of hair, no matter which color :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2016)

Lucky you,this must be Paradise ,a head like a baby bottom.


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

I voted, but I suspect you're measuring the demographics of people who get on internet discussion boards rather than the demographics of opera fans.


----------



## KRoad (Jun 1, 2012)

None of your business...


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

howlingfantods said:


> I voted, but I suspect you're measuring the demographics of people who get on internet discussion boards rather than the demographics of opera fans.


Good point! :tiphat:
It would still be an interesting investigation, though. I can't help suspecting there'll be younger people on the internet than in the 'real opera houses'. 
That could be because it's cheaper, compared with buying opera tickets.


----------



## interestedin (Jan 10, 2016)

howlingfantods said:


> I voted, but I suspect you're measuring the demographics of people who get on internet discussion boards rather than the demographics of opera fans.


Absolutely true. But the fact that nobody votes 'younger than 25' (despite the internet being full of those people) could be a hint that this poll might not be totally misleading.

Edit 3 minutes later: There is one! Halleluja!


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I am 35hex which sounds much better than my age when represented in the decimal system!


----------



## Anna Viola (Aug 28, 2016)

I am 38, and I have been an opera lover since I was 10 years old.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Okay, I selected. Did anyone notice the change? :lol:


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Not me. Since I last looked at the graph, things have changed! You are clearly between 18 and 125 though.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

How are those whose age end in five suppose to vote when they have two option?


----------



## interestedin (Jan 10, 2016)

Sloe said:


> How are those whose age end in five suppose to vote when they have two option?


Good question. I apologize for sloppy poll creating. I would choose the older/higher category.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

I am younger than Yannick Nézet-Séguin, yet older than Elīna Garanča.


----------



## Scopitone (Nov 22, 2015)

I am "middle-aged" according to that thread (42). 

But since I don't have kids or a spouse, I have time to listen to opera. I'm an outlier, baby!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Sloe said:


> How are those whose age end in five suppose to vote when they have two option?


Oh, don't be daft - the *younger* option, of course!


----------



## James Mann (Sep 6, 2016)

52 and still enjoying life!


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

I am 56 but I tell people I am fifty-something. Sounds better.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

This is the only forum I'm on where being 51 means I'm a young whippersnapper. I'm off to buy some spokie-dokies for my bike and play Pokemon Go in celebration. Innit.


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Merl said:


> This is the only forum I'm on where being 51 means I'm a young whippersnapper. I'm off to buy some spokie-dokies for my bike and play Pokemon Go in celebration. Innit.


Nice try, old chap!


----------



## Scopitone (Nov 22, 2015)

Merl said:


> This is the only forum I'm on where being 51 means I'm a young whippersnapper. I'm off to buy some spokie-dokies for my bike and play Pokemon Go in celebration. Innit.


I am an active member of an "audiophile" forum. The music discussion runs heavily towards classic rock and other music of the 1960s-70s. Being in my early 40's, I often feel young there.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Scopitone said:


> I am an active member of an "audiophile" forum. The music discussion runs heavily towards classic rock and other music of the 1960s-70s. Being in my early 40's, I often feel young there.


Most of my mates from the old rock forums I moderated on are between 47 and 52. We meet up every year and act like 17 year olds.


----------



## graziesignore (Mar 13, 2015)

I'm 48.............


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

One 18 years old, who's lying.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Just turned 59 last month.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln (Oct 3, 2015)

...I'm less than 18...

Suddenly I feel like a zygote.


----------



## Kivimees (Feb 16, 2013)

Abraham Lincoln said:


> ...I'm less than 18...
> 
> Suddenly I feel like a zygote.


Really? I would have thought at least "four score and seven".


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

I'm 23 in two months


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Tuoksu said:


> I'm 23 in two months


Lucky you!  :tiphat:


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

Ingélou said:


> Lucky you!  :tiphat:


Thank you


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I'll be 69 in November. It's been a good life and I already have a great granddaughter.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

56, of which exactly half of it has been as an opera fan.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Bulldog said:


> I'll be 69 in November. It's been a good life and I already have a great granddaughter.


And I would hope that it will continue to be a good life for a good number of years to come.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Where are 65-75, 75-85, 85-95, 95-105, 105-115, and >115?

I am not quite ready to be set adrift in a burning boat.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Don't forget that if you are in the lower range of each set of 10s, you can get dislexic and become younger. For example, 

53 becomes 35 and 71 becomes 17. I like it! Two more years and I can be 16! :lol:

But beware of the high end of the 10s. You don't want 37 to become 73!: eek:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Don't forget that if you are in the lower range of each set of 10s, you can get dislexic and become younger. For example,
> 
> 53 becomes 35 and 71 becomes 17. I like it! Two more years and I can be 16! :lol:
> 
> But beware of the high end of the 10s. You don't want 37 to become 73!: eek:


I don't want to be 13 again, all those new things in life back then.....


----------



## Il_Penseroso (Nov 20, 2010)

37 and love opera!


----------



## interestedin (Jan 10, 2016)

deleted/mistake.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

interestedin said:


> deleted/mistake.


Some people make mistakes with their age.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Don't you know it is NEVER polite to ask a man his age?


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

hpowders said:


> Don't you know it is NEVER polite to ask a man his age?


Yeah, but some businesses will ask if you are a Senior citizen to qualify you for discounts. The age of "senior citizen" keeps coming down as AARP seeks greater membership.


----------



## Admiral (Dec 27, 2014)

Tuoksu said:


> I'm 23 in two months


I have shoes older than you


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

Admiral said:


> I have shoes older than you


 made my day :lol:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Florestan said:


> Yeah, but some businesses will ask if you are a Senior citizen to qualify you for discounts. The age of "senior citizen" keeps coming down as AARP seeks greater membership.


For a discount, I will be any age they want me to be.

But AARP has lowered the bar. No? I think they mail membership information to 50 year olds.

That's what I've read. Older folks would know for sure.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Here in my country, senior status keeps getting delayed. Today´s young people are expected to stay on the labour market until they´re 72, as regards getting the substantial monthly, general pensions afterwards.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Glad I don't live there....although I do love Cherry Heering and Tuborg FF beer.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Appreciation of opera has nothing to do with age. It has to do with one's listening sensibilities. Fact.


----------



## silentio (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm 23 now. I got into Der Ring and Salome before I got into Brahms and Bach.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

silentio said:


> I'm 23 now. I got into Der Ring and Salome before I got into Brahms and Bach.


Good one you!!!


----------

